# Any classes in Dallas for heat transfers, rhinestones? Where can I see the different machine options?



## 1naMillion (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm trying to get started with an at home t-shirt making business. I want to make t-shirts with just words and maybe a few rhinestones. I want to know if anyone know of any classes in the DFW metroplex? Or maybe even somewhere I can go to check out the differences in heat press equipment and the best one for what I'm trying to do?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  :: ​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Digital Art Solutions has some free online training: Digital Art Solutions: Free Online Training, Webcasts

I would highly suggest visiting the ISS Show in Fort Worth on Sept 30-Oct 2: ISS Ft. Worth

That's the best place to see all types of different printing techniques, heat press machines, rhinestone options, vendors for all types of items. You can also take classes there to learn about the industry.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

The ISS Show is perfect to see what is available and meet you local vendors. It is one of the best shows in FL for this industry plus some vendors will have show specials!


----------

